# Looking for work in Cascais and Lisbon



## Matt H

Hi all
I have recently moved to Cascais.
I am learning Portuguese but am not proficient enough to work in a Portuguese company or environment yet.
Does anyone have any advice on ANY jobs I could do?
I have previously worked in Architecture but can work in any fields from tourism to office work, kitchens to bar work.
I know it's bleak out there but I'm hopeful to find something!

Thanks


Matt


----------



## Bruschy

Why dont you try to give english lessons??

It would be a good thing in lisbon and cascais.

Not for kids but to the 3 generarion, in portugal they really need.

A good ideacan be as well work in a bar in erasmos nigths( everyone is international so they migth need international peole to work with them).

Try to check in Santos (lisbon) i know that there is a good erasmus nigth.

Tourism you can try at the hotels but i think you will need to speak portuguese.

Hope it helped you.

Regards


----------

